# Showing scale for large products



## PeterLovi (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm looking to update the photography for my fossil and mineral ecommerce store. Right now I show a hand to give a quick impression of scale (for items 1-5 feet long). What are some other strategies/objects, not including a ruler/yardstick to achieve this?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry but if you want to show scale a flexible measuring tape is the best option.


----------



## PeterLovi (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. But I've been told that I cannot use a measuring tape (my pictures will be on a partner's website). They are high end, expensive items. I think even if there is a way to show approximate scale that would be useful as a secondary photo.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 23, 2016)

Well I would as the partner what he thinks would show accurate scale that he would be happy with.   If you want to show scale you show an accurate scale.  Something like a hand is pretty much useless.  What size hand are you using at Donald Trump tiny hand an Andre the Giant huge hand or somewhere in between and how does the potential customer tell?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2016)

This is really interesting question.
You want something that is is common enough that people understand size and yet elegant enough that it wouldn't be out of place in a shot of something expensive.
Also versatile enough that slightly different arrangements are possible.
Perhaps something like a Mont Blanc Pen or Pen and Stand?  
Everyone recognizes a Mont Blanc pen.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 23, 2016)

A bottle of Perrier water?


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 23, 2016)

A loonie 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 23, 2016)

You could do a photograph "in situ", showing the item displayed on a desk or shelf.  This technique is used quite often to both show scale and simultaneously give an impression of the product as a high end item by arranging it in an elegant setting.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 23, 2016)

A good looking model (male or female).


----------



## PeterLovi (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

